# Java3D Installation: package javax.media.j3d not found



## Dark Shadow (1. Dez 2011)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe auch gleich ein Problem. 
Ich möchte eine 3D-Umgebung nutzen, um Objekte darzustellen, wobei ich mir Java 3D ausgesucht habe. Installer habe ich von hier heruntergeladen und ausgeführt. Nach Abschluss der Installation habe ich in BlueJ getestet, javax.media.j3d.* zu importieren, aber bekam die Meldung, dieses Package sei nicht vorhanden. Neustart sowie Neuinstallation brachten ebenso wie eine ältere Version (1.50) nichts. Gibt es da einen Workaround? Ich nutze JDK 7 und BlueJ 3.0.4 auf Windows XP. 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus, 
Dark Shadow


----------



## Marco13 (1. Dez 2011)

Kenn mich mit BlueJ nicht aus, und eine Websuche dazu liefert erstaunlich wenig, aber allgemein: Du musst die ganzen JAR-Dateien von Java3D in den Classpath mit aufnehmen. Auf Getting started with Java programming in BlueJ steht ein bißchen was dazu, wenn's nicht klappt, nochmal bescheid sagen...


----------



## Dark Shadow (1. Dez 2011)

Den Classpath habe ich auch schon mal geändert, hat jetzt aber nichts gebracht. In meinem Verzeichnis Java gibt es mehrere Unterpunkte: 
Java 3D
jdk1.7.0
[ältere jre-Versionen]

Ich habe jetzt den Ordner ext im Verzeichnis Java 3D\1.5.1\lib hinzugefügt, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Wie könnte ich das in Eclipse lösen? BlueJ hat hier wohl eine Grenze erreicht, oder ist meine Installation fehlerhaft? Letzteres erscheint mir allerdings nicht logisch, da ich ja, wie bereits erwähnt, eine Neuinstallation auch schon gemacht habe.  

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für Deine schnelle Antwort. 
Dark Shadow


----------



## Marco13 (1. Dez 2011)

Naja, das sollte schon auch mit BlueJ gehen, AAABER: Man kann zum Classpath keine Ordner hinzufügen! Du musst dort die 3 Jars, die in diesem Ordner sind, einzeln auflisten. In eclipse ist's was mit "Project->Properties->Java Build Path->Add External JAR..."


----------



## Dark Shadow (2. Dez 2011)

Ich verwende jetzt Eclipse. Mit BlueJ hab' ich es immer noch nicht fertig bekommen, in Eclipse mit wenigen Handgriffen. 

Sollte vielleicht doch jemand eine Antwort wissen, würde es mich trotzdem interessieren, wie man das Problem lösen kann. Ich markier das hier trotzdem mal als Gelöst. 

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Hilfe, Marco13! :toll:


----------



## Dark Shadow (4. Dez 2011)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich habe keinen Edit-Button gefunden. Ich habe eine Lösung für BlueJ gefunden (durch Zufall): 

Im BlueJ-Unterordner lib gibt es einen weiteren Ordner "userlib". Da kann man seine jars einfügen und später auch verwenden. 

Dark Shadow


----------

